# Beelitz Hospital, Germany - July 2014 Part 2



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 7, 2014)

Back with more from Beelitz, this time the Bath House and Men's Pavilion. These 2 parts have faired much better in terms of damage and vandalism than their counterpart buildings on the womens part of the site, as a result they were much more pleasing to photograph.

*Bath House*

At the south eastern part of the Beelitz site you can find one of the most interesting and visually appealing of the Hospital buildings, Zentral Badehaus the Central Bath House. Whilst one of the iconic features of this building is the stunning huge domed room with the sunken T shaped bath, this unaltered example of the original architecture is just one of the many rooms which contain amazing detail retained from the initial build. This building has been used heavily for many film and music productions including but not limited to Rammsteins Mein Herz Brennt music video and Meret – Seven Deaths of a Bird which we believe was filmed shortly before our trip.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





More photos from the Bath house here: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/12/06/urbex-beelitz-heilstatten-aka-beelitz-hospital-badehaus-the-bath-house-germany-july-2014/

*The Male Pavilion *

This building much like the bath house had survived in much better condition than most of the other structures. There were obviously still lots of signs of decay but the roof’s appear to have faired better and there was less vandalism than we found at the female pavilions. Favourite parts of this one for me have to be the Hall, the many corridors and the central staircase which I had seen plenty of shot of before. We also found a pair of dummies at the end of a dark corridor which lead off from the main staircase. Covered in blood and just far enough away they fooled you at quick glance it made more than a couple of us jump when we first stumbled across them. Fun times, really glad I finally got to see Beelitz, its been on the ‘to do’ list for far too long!

15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





More from the mens Pavilion here: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/12/07/urbex-beelitz-heilstatten-aka-beelitz-hospital-mens-pavilion-germany-july-2014/

Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2014)

Absolutely stunning collection.


----------



## krela (Dec 7, 2014)

Beautifully captured as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## decker (Dec 7, 2014)

Amazing.. love, love, love..


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 7, 2014)

Just atunning


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## nutnut (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunning!! Thank you.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 7, 2014)

The roof on the bath house is superb and I love the floor in the pavillion. Great as always mate


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 8, 2014)

Stunning photos of a stunning location. I'd be happy top have any of those pieces on my wall! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brickworx (Dec 9, 2014)

Proper nice and the decay is awesome! cheers


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you all very much, proper nice site this one, highly recommend you visit if in Germany


----------

